# My 55g planted



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Lighting: 4x 54W 6000k, 18000k (3.9wpg)

Photoperiod: 10am-3pm / 3-7pm siesta / 7-11pm

Substrate: Eco-Complete capped with Flourite Red & 3m Colorquartz Black Sand

...CO2: Injected @ 2.5bps (25ppm)
PH: 6.5
Temp: 28C (regulated by temperature of light)

GH: 5
KH: 1.5

KNO3: 8.25ppm 3x weekly
K2SO4: 2.37ppm 3x weekly
KH2PO4: 8.4ppm 3x weekly
Fe-EDTA 3x weekly
MgSO4 1x weekly
Mn 1x weekly
CaCI2 1x weekly
GH Boost 1x weekly

Flora:

Blyxa Japonica
Limnophila Aromatica
Ludwigia Repens
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Riccia Fluitans
Rotala Macrandra
Pogostemon Stellatus
Hygrophila Difformis
Hygrophyla Corymbosa
Cryptocoryne Beckettii
Bacopa Colorata
Hygrophila Polysperma
Alternanthera Reineckii

Fauna:

Cardinal Tetra
Black Tetra
Leopard Danio
Ocelot Danio
Gold Danio
Fire Danio
Pearl Danio
Blue Danio
Zebra Danio
Sarpea Tetra
Khuli Loach
White Cloud Minnow


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

As of JUNE 3RD:



















JUNE 20TH:


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

As of August 30:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

